# The one great thing about Lyft!



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

So as we all know, Lyft did away with Primetime, runs pretty crummy promotions (at least here in SLC), has a destination mode that times out, will deactivate you for canceling too much and seems to be the service of choice for delinquent pax. 

However, there is one silver lining, assuming you do Uber Pro - I couldn't care less what rating pax give me 😂 And I have no problem rejecting trip requests. With there being no motivation other than keeping a basic 4.7+ rating, which is easy especially with only weekly ratings counting, the anxiety level with Lyft pax is nearly 0. It doesn't matter if you park in an inconvenient spot, if the car is dirty, if you brake or accelerate a bit hard or are just overall kind of short with the pax.

With Uber, if you have or care about Pro, those things are a bit more important. Uber kind of has us by the neck on that. But Lyft? No problem  Do whatever you want!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I had the same experience. Not trying hard was nice. No trade dress, no thinking about AR or even CR.

On the other hand, $2500 insurance deductible means you have to get commercial insurance to _really_ relax with Lyft.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> On the other hand, $2500 insurance deductible means you have to get commercial insurance to _really_ relax with Lyft.


That's true. I didn't think of that. I'll just not get in any accidents :thumbup:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I admit, many times I'm not really sure whether I want to drive or not so I'll leave Uber off to save my acceptance rate, and flip Lyft on, and then proceed to reject several rides until I get the Goldilocks ride request.



waldowainthrop said:


> I had the same experience. Not trying hard was nice. No trade dress, no thinking about AR or even CR.
> 
> On the other hand, $2500 insurance deductible means you have to get commercial insurance to _really_ relax with Lyft.


Or you could just have $2500 in the bank. That's a lot cheaper than commercial insurance.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Or you could just have $2500 in the bank. That's a lot cheaper than commercial insurance.


It's getting up there - some commercial insurance is cheaper than $2500 per year I am pretty sure. I don't mind having $2500 in the bank (I have more than that right now) but I'd rather not be forced to spend that in a time of need.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's getting up there - some commercial insurance is cheaper than $2500 per year I am pretty sure. I don't mind having $2500 in the bank (I have more than that right now) but I'd rather not be forced to spend that in a time of need.


If you pay $2500 for insurance in a year, unless you actually need it in that year, that's money that is gone no matter what. Go 1 year without an accident without insurance except for Lyft, but have $2500 just in case of the Lyft deductible being needed, and now you have $2500 that you can actually spend that you would have lost if you were paying it for commercial insurance.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Yea. Lyft does ratings much better. I'm actually at a 4.99, although some screens says I'm a 5.0. So I'm guessing someone gave me a 4*? But for the most part I have been a 5.0 all year minus this one down rating. Even if I took a couple 1*, that would roll off me in probably 2-3 weeks if I focused on Lyft. Unlike Uber, where it takes about 9 months for a rating to roll off me. And then it's inevitable soon as that bad rating rolls off it gets replaced lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyst is giving Uber BAD IDEAS NOW.

PAY CUTS !


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Unlike Uber, where it takes about 9 months for a rating to roll off me. And then it's inevitable soon as that bad rating rolls off it gets replaced lol.


I hear ya.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Yea. Lyft does ratings much better. I'm actually at a 4.99, although some screens says I'm a 5.0. So I'm guessing someone gave me a 4*? But for the most part I have been a 5.0 all year minus this one down rating. Even if I took a couple 1*, that would roll off me in probably 2-3 weeks if I focused on Lyft. Unlike Uber, where it takes about 9 months for a rating to roll off me. And then it's inevitable soon as that bad rating rolls off it gets replaced lol.


Happens to me every time. Especially with 1's.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

losiglow said:


> So as we all know, Lyft did away with Primetime, runs pretty crummy promotions (at least here in SLC), has a destination mode that times out, will deactivate you for canceling too much and seems to be the service of choice for delinquent pax.
> 
> However, there is one silver lining, assuming you do Uber Pro - I couldn't care less what rating pax give me &#128514; And I have no problem rejecting trip requests. With there being no motivation other than keeping a basic 4.7+ rating, which is easy especially with only weekly ratings counting, the anxiety level with Lyft pax is nearly 0. It doesn't matter if you park in an inconvenient spot, if the car is dirty, if you brake or accelerate a bit hard or are just overall kind of short with the pax.
> 
> With Uber, if you have or care about Pro, those things are a bit more important. Uber kind of has us by the neck on that. But Lyft? No problem  Do whatever you want!


Yea I know what you mean. I feel so much more relaxed when I drive for Lyft especially when I make a mistake. Uber Pro definitely adds a new level of stress.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Where we are Lyft is paying only 30 cents a mile but pays you for the pickup as well as when you have the passenger. So, if you truly don't care, turn Lyft on while you are on an Uber ride. If you get a ping reasonably close to your drop off accept the Lyft ping. Get paid while you finish the Uber ride and get the Lyft person. It worked even though I was driving in a circle. For my next act I'm going to have my wife order me, go out and do an hours worth of errands then come back and pick her up for a minimum fare ride and see if I can get paid to do my errands and make more than they charge her. I have to figure out some way to make Lyft pay!


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

An hour of random driving before picking up passenger? Don't they send a text when you aren't making good progress towards the pickup point?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> For my next act I'm going to have my wife order me, go out and do an hours worth of errands then come back and pick her up for a minimum fare ride and see if I can get paid to do my errands and make more than they charge her.


Lyft will swap the ride to another driver, those darn jerks.


----------

